
Custom Domains service deprecation - demoo
https://help.medium.com/hc/en-us/articles/115003053487-Custom-Domains-service-deprecation
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17912980](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17912980)

17+ points

